# How many first timers on Bailey/Foxton @ Bailey Fest?



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey folks... How many first timers ran Bailey or Foxton during Bailey Fest weekend? I am putting some data together to show Denver Water the benefits of a planned release to support doing more releases. One benefit seems to be that many first timers get on the river because its easier to plan and find a guide when you know there will be water and a good turnout. 

Post or PM me if it was your first time down either stretch.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

1st time on Foxton.


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

First Timer on Bailey and Foxton had a blast!


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Ian
It was my first time down Bailey as well as three of my other friends first runs. Thanks for setting it up! We had a great time.
Ryan


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

First time on Foxton. Great run. Thank you to the kayakers and a couple open canoes to follow down. Great lines to follow.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

First time on Bailey. (Sunday)


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

first time on Bailey


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

First time on Foxton.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

First time on Foxton, as well as one of my pals I was boating with.


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

two first timers down Bailey


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

3 first timers on Foxton in my crew


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

2 first timers on Foxton. We had previously run the boulder gardens but not the whole run.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Two more first timers on Bailey


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

+1 Baily


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It was my wife's first time on Foxton.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

It was my first time running Foxton, also got a chance to run Waterton that Saturday also. Good stuff!


----------



## 10grtkids (May 17, 2009)

First Time Down Foxton x's 6 -- fun fun run -- def be back up there in a week or so to do it again (got a little guy who wants to show it who's boss) and Waterton as well!!


----------



## raymod2 (Jul 22, 2010)

It was the first time on Foxton for me and my girlfriend. It was also my first time on Waterton.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

This isn't a very scientific poll........

It was my son's first time down Foxton.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

First on Bailey.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

For sure Ian will make this data valid for our AW and Denver Water board community. Incredible to see so many first timer's down different stretches with the Waterton option too. Keep posting. 

Here's the link to the AW survey ... N. Fork S. Platte Release Survey 2010
If you have not already, please provide your information for the opportunity of continued scheduled releases.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

+1 on Bailey


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

First time on Foxton.


----------



## bdraughon (May 23, 2008)

first time on Bailey! It was soo flippin sweet! Def the best in CO i've been on so far! Thanks for making it happen


----------



## kellogic (May 19, 2009)

Six first timers on Foxton


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

my first time on Bailey on Saturday 08-14-2010 with RCRE. Had a great time and can't wait til next time. I think Deer Creek was my favorite rapid, but it was all fun. Usually just run Gore this time of year... it was nice to change it up!


----------



## MountainAura (Feb 17, 2010)

2 more first timers on Foxton


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks folks. Thus far the tally is 16 first timers on Bailey, 31 first timers on Foxton. Simply want to show how many folks saw the river for the first time to demonstrate the impact of the planned release.

This will be published in the Journal Science...


----------



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Ian and thanks for all your planning. Our group took two first timers down Bailey. 

Chris


----------



## TLove (Apr 30, 2007)

1st time on Foxton


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

+1 for Bailey. I cant wait to get on it again. and again. and again. and again. Ian, I keep posting a Thank You when I post on this (bailyfest post, carnage post.) and with the risk of being redundant, Thank You. It was simply perfect.


----------



## boatcrasher (Oct 16, 2008)

*Foxton*

4 first timers


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

One first timer on Bailey.


----------

